# You know those emails you get with survival guide offers? I found this!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/57-Emergenc...n-Laser-/321576187423?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

I bought 1 for $29.95 free shipping!
These offers are usually $27/18 per set!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

*You know those emails you get with survival guide offers?*

No?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Like these:

Bulletproof Home

https://www.crisiseducation.com/lan...am&utm_medium=Affiliates+Choice&utm_campaign=[10k+Blueprint]+[Crisis+Education+Affiliate+Program]


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have most of what I need in the way of books and guides. 
Thanks


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting find.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I wish I had a dollar for each ad I've read with "free" ebooks for......


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Now listed at $39.95 + S&H...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Seller accepted $29.95 on best offer!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I received this and have to tell you there was a lot of great books in there!
Plus it was loaded on a Combo Pen Flash drive and laser pointer. Marked with a "Kimber" Logo


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have been reading these on my iPad.
Included All of these!


----------

